# my 325i



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

This should be the post that designates me slacker


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Wingboot---

I love your car! I still think the silver pre-02 sedan is the nicest E46. Too bad they had to wreck it. The 44's look great.

I just hate when I see a 320i or 323i with hubcaps or 16" wheels and no sport pkg. Such a grocery getter. The car looks much better with 17"s and lowered suspension.

Did you put on the side skirts from the 330i Sport?


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Thank you. You have excellent taste, evident by your own choice in automobiles. I think you car looks great with the 68s and the UUC springs. I definitely need to lower my car about an inch. Sometimes I regret not getting the 68s. I could have gotten them for an extra $550. The 44s look good and most importantly are easy to clean. Much easier then the wheels on my old ride.








I will probably get some 18s after I use up my tires. I have some curb rash on a couple of wheels too

My car has an aero kit that was a $500 option. It includes the rear valance (not sure of the term), the side skirts, and the front air dam with the round fog lights. This is exactly like the kit offered on the 330s. I really like the side skirts they have aggressive detailing. Much better than the other kit one can get on the 330s called the 'M Aero' kit, which is also installed on the 330 Club Sports. Their side skirts are bland and old fashioned looking in my opinon. I do like the rear valance on the 'M Aero' or the Club Sport better than the one I have though.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Actually, my pictures are before the UUC spring install. That's just the stock sport suspension. I gotta take some with the UUC springs.

I like your rear skirt more than the US 330 aero skirt. You have the lower edge silver, whereas the US one is all black.

The M-Technic aero pkg is available in Canada as an option called the "M Sport Package"... but ONLY on the coupes. But BMW Canada has brought in some sedans with the M sport pkg for there own use as BMW Driver Training vehicles.... [email protected]! 

That M-Sport Pkg in Canada is a $3500US option--ouch. It comes with black headliner and cube interior trim and high gloss black exterior window trim. 

I picked up the M68's used... you can buy a barely used set for ~ $1000US. I actually have a set of Type 44 wheels that I picked up to put snows on. But, it didn't snow much in Toronto, so never even bought tires for them.

- JP


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

I just had the dealership paint the bottom portion of the rear skirt because the all black looks like something fell off the car. I also had the trunk release trim painted at the same time. I wanted that "M Sport Package" on my car after I saw some sedans at the dealership (Euro spec). I bought a u.s. spec car through the military sales when I lived in Germany but I couldn’t get the package on the sedan. I also wanted that black, or anthracite as BMW calls it, headliner. I was able to get that added for $300. Money well spent. I think it makes the car look better from the outside and on the inside.


----------

